# how to clean up Rhizoclonium



## osnapitseric (Apr 9, 2009)

These slimy things are clean up. What do you guys do to pick out the Rhizoclonium from your plants? Toothbrush?


----------



## osnapitseric (Apr 9, 2009)

help? one of my tanks has been over ran with this algae and i just wanna pick it out but it just disintegrates.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

SAE's will help get rid of it however they wont prevent it from coming back. whats your tank specs, co2, lighting, dosage? all these parameters will be needed to accurately give you information on what to do


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

Well, did you get rid of the algae. I am fighting it now.


----------



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

Check this site:

http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm

It help me to fight many types of algae.


----------

